# 98-02 camaro rear disc brakes



## Tarl (Sep 2, 2019)

Hi,

Anyone put 98-02 camaro rear disc brakes on their BOP (non c-clip) rear axles? These are the ones with the integrated drum brake in the hat. I am looking to do it for my 1966 Lemans, I know I need a spacer that includes a bearing retainer. Does anyone make an adapter for it? What did you do to make it work.

Appreciate it in advance.

Thanks!


----------

